# apple tv 2 jailbraké reboot



## djdandan (26 Septembre 2015)

bonjour a tous, je possède un apple tv 2 jailbraké, kodi, quand mon apple tv plante ou il y a un reboot, il reset toujours le mode veille "jamais", je doit le remettre à 15 minutes, c`est tannant, il faut que je retourne au reglage, sinon il reste éveillé, par contre la météo, le fuseau horaire reste inchangé, que puis je faire, quelqu`un a-t-il une idée, un teawk dans cydia? merci.


----------

